# English game in Budapest



## Oren (Jan 28, 2002)

Since my previous message was delete, I'm reposting this.

I've just relocated to Budapest. Since my Hungarian vocabulary is still pretty slim, I'm looking for an English speaking group to run roleplaying games with, especially 3E D&D.

So far no luck 

My thanks to anyone who can help.

Oren
doueko@hotmail.com


----------



## Oren (Feb 2, 2002)

...MUST...PLAY...MUST....


----------

